# Saugeye Eggs?



## lv2fish

I filleted a big saugeye I caught at Buckeye Lake last Saturday. Upon cutting open the fish, there were 2 large roe sacks in the belly. I saved them to eat later, but I was confused. I thought Saugeye don't reproduce or do they go thru the motions, they are just sterile? Can someone clarify this for me? Here is a pic of the fillets and egg sacks.


----------



## Carpn

Sterile fish still produce eggs...but they are sterile as you said..


----------



## Toolman

Saugeye are considered "sterile" but have been scientifically documented to have some reproductive capabilities with both saugeye, walleye, and sauger, though all in low percentages. Here's a link that gives some simple explanations of this and links to studies about saugeyes.

http://www.fondriest.com/species/saugeye.htm

Tim


----------



## riverKing

unlike many hybrids saugeye are not sterile.
however they only have about a 15% fertility rate meaning only 15% of the eggs laid are viable. also they can only spawn with sauger or walleye, not with other saugeye. it doesnt mean they wont try though


----------



## bkr43050

Jim Corey don't seem to stop in as much as he used to but he is one of the resident experts on the saugeye fertility. He has been involved with the program from several years back and has access to quite a bit of biological data on the subject. I think he would basically confirm what Tim and Riverking said. I believe he has some studies to support it.


----------



## lv2fish

I knew you guys would have an answer for me. I appreciate the responses on this, i really don't know much about it.


----------



## Toolman

Riverking,

Most scientific studies indicate that saugeye actually CAN spawn with other saugeye, but typically don't have suitable habitat to spawn, thus it is very low. If you Google "saugeye reproduction" you can spend days reading about it.

Tim


----------



## fishdealer04

How do you eat the eggs? Do you cook them or something?


----------



## lv2fish

fishdealer04 said:


> How do you eat the eggs? Do you cook them or something?


I roll them in flour, seasoning and pan fry them, add some hot sauce and your good to go


----------



## bkr43050

fishdealer04 said:


> How do you eat the eggs? Do you cook them or something?


I have eaten them a lot years ago but have not done so in quite some time. My wife wants nothing to do with them.

I think the taste is pretty similar to the fish itself but the texture is altogether different.


----------



## rainmaker1222

My Granddad and a buddies dad of mine used to eat them. I tried 'em once, and damn near got sick reading about you guys eatin' 'em. I boil them in a little salt water and feed them to my cat. He loves them.


----------



## birdhunt

walleye eggs can be a little strong, but perch or gill eggs are the best...........try to keep the sac intact, use the same flour or whatever as you do for perch and fry em.


----------



## johnboy111711

how long should you cook them and how developed should the eggs be?


----------



## bkr43050

From what I recall we just fried them up the same as the fillets themselves. I don't recall any time difference between the two. Of course that was about 25-30 years ago.


----------



## Toolman

For me-I'll stick to chicken eggs! I like the idea of feeding them to the cat, though 

Tim


----------

